# Board tune up



## Stalebread (Feb 23, 2021)

Hey I live a little south of ATL and from what I've read it's time for me to wax and tune my board. I don't want to take my board to someone who will mess it up tho. Does anyone know where I can take my board to someone who will do a good job. Has anyone had any experience with board tuners in GA.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Do it yourself.


----------



## JeffDahMoose776 (Feb 6, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> Do it yourself.


You can get a good wax/tuning kit on Amazon for ~$80,it will be a higher quality waxk will be a lot better in the long run Because you can take care of your own board,and it’s also cheaper than paying someone every time you need your board waxed


----------



## doholudo (Mar 4, 2021)

Welcome here


----------

